
'White terror': Hong Kong's China critics beaten in targeted attacks - onetimemanytime
https://news.yahoo.com/white-terror-hong-kongs-china-critics-beaten-targeted-044507277.html
======
onetimemanytime
The triads get "get outa jail free cards" in return. Imagine the incentive
they got...

------
moloch-hai
Usually "white terror" is supposed to mean anti-communist violence. Red terror
is the old name for communists killing or maiming running-dog(+) capitalists.

(+) What is the difference between a capitalist and a running-dog capitalist?
I was never clear on that.

